# To Montreal in “Easterly Class” (with photos)



## NS VIA FAN (Sep 11, 2010)

Officially Touring Class but still called Easterly Class by many.....its an up-graded sleeper class offered on the Ocean during the summer and fall. I was going to Ottawa for the weekend so time to sample this service. I was able to book single occupancy of a deluxe double bedroom (with private washroom & shower) including meals for $342. + tax.







I left work just after lunch for the two hour drive to Moncton, New Brunswick. First stop was Moncton Airport to drop off my car so it would be available when I returned on Monday evening.....then a taxi ride downtown to the VIA station. I arrived with nearly an hour to spare and plenty of time to pick-up my ticket which I had booked earlier on line.

A pretty good crowd assembled as the Renaissance equipped Ocean arrived right on time at 4:40 pm. The consist included six sleepers: three regular sleepers and three touring class sleepers. The sleeper accommodations are identical but touring class includes meals and amenities such as snacks, a tour book and souvenirs and exclusive use of the dome observation Park Car






I quickly stashed my gear and headed for the dome. The attendant introduced herself to all and theres a Champagne reception just as we left Moncton. A couple from one of the regular sleepers is found but they are invited to stay for a few moments to sample the service with hopes they might up-grade on a future trip. Theyre even offered a glass of Champagne before having to return to their own car.....good PR!































Second Call to dinner is announced at 6:30 and I head forward eight cars.

_Dinner_

_ _

_Maritime Fish Chowder_

_or_

_Duck Confit Salad Sprinkled with Raspberry Vinaigrette_

_ _

_Old-style Atlantic Salmon_

_Atlantic salmon marinated in old-style honey mustard sauce, served over saffron rice with seasonal vegetables._

_Suggested Wine: Kim Crawfords Sauvignon Blancor_

_ _

_or_

_ _

_Veal Medallion_

_Pan-seared veal medallion au jus, served with roasted_

_red skin potatoes and seasonal vegetables._

_Suggested Wine: Gretzkys Estate Cabernet-Merlot_

_ _

_or _

_ _

_Stuffed Chicken Breast_

_Tender chicken breast stuffed with sun-dried tomato and Feta cheese_

_served over angel hair pasta cooked to perfection and seasonal vegetables._

_Suggested Wine: Grand Prés Léon Millot_

_ _

_Dessert_

_Sweet Sensation_



I had the Fish Chowder and Veal which was very good. Desert was a Chocolate-Caramel cake.....coffee and conversation.

The Renaissance Diners are built from unused sleeper shells. Seating is tables for two on one side and for four on the other. A serving area in the centre divides the car.....regular sleeper and coach passengers can purchase meals in the forward section and complementary meals are provided to Touring Class passengers in the rear section. Meals are prepared in the two Service-Lounge cars on either side of the diner.

See 360 deg. image here:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/360/Renaissance_dining_car/index.html

After dinner I returned to the dome as we headed through northern New Brunswick stopping at several French Acadian communities (cousins to the Louisiana Cajuns) These are small villages but good traffic generators for VIA. For example, Petit- Rocher (Little Rock) population only 1900 has a brand-new VIA station with ticket agent and we had to stop twice on the short platform…..once for boarding coach passengers and then the sleepers. Unlike the Canadian, the Ocean is well used by locals.....people actually travelling to get somewhere and not just on tour.....its a quick overnight run to Montreal with connections into the corridor.

Soon the lights of the Gaspe coast come into view 20 miles across the Baie des Chaleur.....scenic, with the sun setting behind the mountains. The dome fills quickly when its announced the attendant will be telling a Ghost Story.....The Phantom Ship of Chaleur Bay.

The Park Car has a round-end observation lounge where you can sit and watch the tracks receding into the distance. Its busier after dark as most sit in the dome during the day. The Park also has the largest accommodation on the train: the Triple Bedroom or Drawing Room.

On into Campbellton for a 10 minute servicing stop. I got off and walked forward for some video while the F40s are fueled.

After Campbellton the bay narrows down to the Restigouche River which we follow for several miles into Matapedia as we pace VIAs Chaleur from Gaspe on the opposite river bank. We cross the interprovincial bridge into Quebec, go from Atlantic to Eastern Time and arrive at Matapedia simultaneously with the Chaleur. The power then goes off for 15 minutes and its very quite in the sleepers except for the radio conversations in French as the trains are combined. Out of Matapedia the Chaleur has been placed ahead of the Ocean and the consist now includes:

3 F40s

1 Budd Baggage

2 Budd Coaches

1 Budd Skyline Dome

2 Budd Chateau Sleepers

1 Renaissance Baggage

3 Renaissance Coaches

1 Renaissance (Coach) Lounge

1 Renaissance Diner

1 Renaissance (Sleeper) Lounge

6 Renaissance Sleepers

1 Renaissance Transition car

1 Budd Park Car Dome Observation

Total: 21 cars


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Sep 11, 2010)

The Renaissance sleepers are not named but carry a theme through-out and displayed on a mural as you enter the car.....I was in “Peggy’s Cove”
















Time for bed and I slept pretty well only waking for a few minutes when I sense our speed increasing on the straight, level track parallel to the St. Lawrence. We’ve regained CN main line from the Maritimes at St. Andre Jct.....CTC & fast.....after having run in “dark” OCS territory on the Intercolonial Railway since Pacific Jct. near Moncton.

I wake for good at 6 am just as we are going through Joffre Yard opposite Quebec City. We pull forward then back into Charny Station on the line to the Quebec Bridge. We are about an hour late now because the length of the train has required two and sometimes three stops at several stations through the night.

Time to head for breakfast on a warm, sunny morning. Looking out, we are easily overtaking the morning rush-hour traffic over on parallel Autoroute 20 and doing a steady 90+ mph. I have the Continental which consists of cereal, fruit, yogurt, toast and coffee.






With no meets, we’ve regained about 20 minutes by Drummondville and I spend the rest of the trip in the Dome for a 20 minute late arrival into Montreal Central Station at 9:25am.


----------



## NS VIA FAN (Sep 11, 2010)

Passengers connecting to Toronto only need to walk across the high-level platform but I have to go upstairs for my Ottawa train. I join the line-up and only have about a 15 minute wait before were let back downstairs.

VIA #33 to Ottawa consists of a F40, 1 Business Class car and 2 Coaches.....all Budd Stainless-Steel of xAmtrak Heritage equipment but completely rebuild with modern LRC type interiors.

After a quick stop at suburban Dorval we leave CNs Kingston Subdivision 39 miles out near Coteau-du-lac and soon enter VIA owned trackage for 65 miles to near Ottawa. Arrival there is 12:10.....5 minutes early.






I would like to have returned home by train but time just wouldnt allow it so on Monday evening I headed out to YOW for a quick 80 minute ride home to YQM on a Porter Airlines Bombardier Q400 turboprop.


----------



## Jean (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for an excellent trip report, especially the pics. I wish I had read it before our trip from Charny to Halifax, returning to Montreal, last October. You explained a few extra details. The "demo" lobster trap in the last car brought back memories of Nova Scotia.

Jean


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2010)

:hi: Sweet!Thanks! This is #2 on my "Bucket List" after the Canadian! Really nice price also compared to the Canadian! As usual outstanding pictures, some posters here have dissed VIA because of the so called High prices but look @ the equipment and the menus in the diner!Again makes one wonder why Amtrak can't run/maintain their LD trains in a similar manner?All Aboard indeed! :wub:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Sep 11, 2010)

An excellent report! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## hello (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you, NS VIA Fan, I enjoyed your report. VIA is also on my bucket list!


----------



## caravanman (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi,

Stunning pictures, the round ended last car reminded me of one I saw in the Science Museum in Chicago.. wonderfull to see that style in use in Canada today!

Is the "viewing dome" reserved just for premium class passengers? Are there any similar other "dome cars" for coach or basic sleeper class passengers to use?

One major surprise for me.. One can see out of the CLEAN windows, not a strong feature of Amtrak's viewing lounges!

I have now got to have a ride on a Via Rail train after your report, for sure!

Eddie


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 12, 2010)

caravanman said:


> Is the "viewing dome" reserved just for premium class passengers? Are there any similar other "dome cars" for coach or basic sleeper class passengers to use?


The Dome-Observation is reserved for Premium or Touring Class sleeper passengers only. As I noted in the report, some basic sleeper class passengers were found in the dome but had to return to their own car after a few minutes. There is no dome for other passengers.

The “Chaleur” cars from Gaspe which we picked-up at Matapedia did include a Skyline Dome and it is open to all passengers.....coach and sleeper. (There is no access between the two trains when combined)

During the winter, a stainless-steel Budd consist is also occasionally used on the Ocean and it will include a Skyline Dome too which will be open to all passengers.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks NS Via Fan for a great report. Can hardly wait to get a passport and ride the Canadian rails.


----------



## rrdude (Sep 12, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> :hi: Sweet!Thanks! This is #2 on my "Bucket List" after the Canadian! Really nice price also compared to the Canadian! As usual outstanding pictures, some posters here have dissed VIA because of the so called High prices but look @ the equipment and the menus in the diner!Again makes one wonder why Amtrak can't run/maintain their LD trains in a similar manner?All Aboard indeed! :wub:


I'm as big of an Amtrak fan as anyone, but if you haven't ridden VIA's Ocean, or other overnight LD trains, PUT IT ON YOUR BUCKET LIST.

You will look at what rail travel can be in a whole new light.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Sep 15, 2010)

Holy crap Montreal has Costco!

Never knew montreal had part of their tracks electrified either.

Excellent pics and excellent trip report!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Shawn Ryu said:


> Holy crap Montreal has Costco!
> 
> Never knew montreal had part of their tracks electrified either.


COSCO is here in Halifax too.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

The centenary support structures you see in the photos are from the former electric system extending south from Central Station to the Victoria Bridge. Back in the Steam-age, all trains entering the station were hauled by electrics.

There are still electric commuter trains operating out of the north side of Central Station through the 3 mile long Mount Royal Tunnel, 17miles to Deux Montagnes.


----------

